# New Ati drivers

## ericxx2005

Ati has come out with new drivers (8.12.10).  They aren't in portage yet though.  Anyone know about how long it will take for these to get into portage?

----------

## inode77

You can probably just take the latest actual ebuild in portage, copy it to overlay portage and modify the version numbers and it normally works.

Just for those that cannot wait.  :Wink: 

----------

## ericxx2005

How exactly is that done? (in code anyways, i understand the theory)

EDIT: I mean copying to the portage overlay part

----------

## inode77

Edit /etc/make.conf to support overlay portage. (Normally in /usr/local/portage).

Create the same directory stucture for ati-drivers as in /usr/portage and copy the latest ebuild plus the files directory to the overaly dir.

Edit the ebuild and rename it to a higher version.

Do "ebuild <complete path to package> digest".

And now a "emerge -upv ati-drivers".

----------

## ericxx2005

I did

```
ebuild /usr/local/fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm digest
```

and got:

```

!!! Name error in 1.i

!!! Error: PF is null "fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i' ; exiting.
```

[/code]

I have created the overly portage in /usr/local/overlay_portage/ and edited the make.conf accordingly.  the fglrx package is in /usr/local/.

----------

## inode77

No no!

You don't make a digest of the binary but of the ebuild script.

I quite late here, I'll write tomorrow how exactly you do it.

Have a good night sleep.

----------

## irasnyd

 *ericxx2005 wrote:*   

> I did
> 
> ```
> ebuild /usr/local/fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm digest
> ```
> ...

 

What you want to run is probably:

```

ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.12.10.ebuild digest

```

Or something similar (the path may be different.

----------

## irasnyd

The drivers are working fine here for me. I've only had them loaded for about 30 minutes though, so I don't know about stability yet. I was running an Onslaught map in UT2004 for the whole 30 minutes, and it ran without a hiccup, so that's a good sign.

2d performance also seems a bit better to me. It used to be fast when I first started X, then got slower as soon as I launched some apps. It used to stay slowed down until I restarted X. Now it seems to be staying fast, so that's a good sign.

EDIT: the old mousepointer bug (where it moved to the left when dragging a window to the top of the screen) is gone. Another good sign.  :Smile: 

----------

## ericxx2005

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.12.10.ebuild digest
```

was the code I needed.  I've never used ebuild before (new to gentoo).  Thanks irasnyd and inode77 for the help, they're working now.

On a side note, how long does it typically take for something like this to get into portage?

----------

## black hole sun

Awesome  :Cool: 

----------

## Otrack

not working for 2.6.X in which struct drm_agp_t was deleted; to correct it

 patch firegl_public.c as usual with fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch

i.e : "cat fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch | patch firegl_public.c"

then bash make.sh

The drivers seem as usual crappy for me cause i lockup my X server after a few seconds on a

GL game :'(

----------

## Q-collective

Let's hope they work with 2.6.11  :Razz: 

----------

## Jinidog

I have them running with gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.11-r4 and they work. (as 8.10.25 did)

----------

## Mad_Dude

Running Gentoo-Dev-Source 2.6.11-R5 with the latest ATI drivers from Portage. Works fine on the latest Xorg. Glxgears seems to have improved by about a 100 fps?

----------

## Illissius

 *Mad_Dude wrote:*   

> Running Gentoo-Dev-Source 2.6.11-R5 with the latest ATI drivers from Portage. Works fine on the latest Xorg. Glxgears seems to have improved by about a 100 fps?

 

glxgears is not a benchmark

its only purpose is that if you get numbers in the thousands rather than hundreds, it probably means you have acceleration. for actual meaningful benchmark numbers, use a game. (ut2004, doom 3)

----------

## jajirov

I upgraded from 8.10.19 (which was working fine btw) and started getting really serious hangs in NWN, I wasn't using the Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0" parameter before, and I put it in xorg.conf, but that didn't fix it for me. I did restart X every time and checked the output of fglrxinfo after every change. If the performance gains are not as big as the reports seem to indicate at the moment it seems I'll be skipping this one (at least until this is resolved as NWN is the only linux game I'm playing atm).

Better luck to all of you.

Jajirov

----------

## Mad_Dude

 *Illissius wrote:*   

>  *Mad_Dude wrote:*   Running Gentoo-Dev-Source 2.6.11-R5 with the latest ATI drivers from Portage. Works fine on the latest Xorg. Glxgears seems to have improved by about a 100 fps? 
> 
> glxgears is not a benchmark
> 
> its only purpose is that if you get numbers in the thousands rather than hundreds, it probably means you have acceleration. for actual meaningful benchmark numbers, use a game. (ut2004, doom 3)

 

Yeap, I do understand, I gave that figure as a very very very very rough guage on the drivers.  :Smile: 

----------

## foosh

Any word on support for xcomposite?

----------

## daelic

I was able to emerge the new drivers with an overlay, and fglx loaded as expected, I just couldn't get it to enable acceleration, and mesa kept taking over.

----------

## Jicksta

When upgrading, was anyone able to use their old xorg.conf file and not have to go through fglrxconfig again?

----------

## vacancy

 *foosh wrote:*   

> Any word on support for xcomposite?

 

Not supported  :Smile: 

----------

## jdgill0

 *Jicksta wrote:*   

> When upgrading, was anyone able to use their old xorg.conf file and not have to go through fglrxconfig again?

 

I am using the same old xorg.conf from the previous ati-drivers, and it works just fine.

----------

## foosh

 *vacancy wrote:*   

>  *foosh wrote:*   Any word on support for xcomposite? 
> 
> Not supported 

 

oh lovely...

 :Cool: 

----------

